# Interior Shellac



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a can of Zinsser's Shellac that says when dry it is non-toxic and hypoallergenic. A month ago I put one coat on a couple of temporary perches and they clean off really easy. I would like to use it in my 'soon to be Bird House' (loft). Anyone else use it? It is actually made from amber-that petrified stuff they make jewelery from.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I think you’d be okay as long as you let it dry thoroughly, since the resin is dissolved in denatured alcohol. Dried shellac is so non-toxic that it is used as food glaze on pill shaped sweets such as Skittles - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shellac!

Shellac creates a beautiful finish. My only concern is if it would create a slick surface making for tricky landings and potential injuries.


----------

